# How much fertilizer should I use in my planted tank?



## Eric580 (Dec 14, 2013)

Hello, I have a ten gallon planted tank and I've been giving it ten ml of fertilizer like the bottle said per week. The bottle said I could adjust the dosage, but by how much? In the tank, there is a lucky bamboo, two mondo grass plants, an anubias afzelli, an anubias nana, four stems of anarchis, and four stems of water wisteria. Also, how do you put pictures on threads? The videos on how to do it aren't working. Thanks, Eric


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

How much ferts you actually need is driven by how much light you have. What is your lighting? Regular dosing of fertilizer may also require you to perform regular and somewhat larger water changes every week. What us your current maintenance routine?


----------



## Eric580 (Dec 14, 2013)

I have LED lights in the tank, but the tank gets indirect sun from an open window a few feet away. I usually do a 20-40% water change a week, but the tetra easy balance plus keeps it clean if I am too busy to clean. Also, there is a java fern too.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

do you have the stock LEDs that come with the hood? if so you're probably very low light.

If your plants don't show any sign of deficiency and you're not getting much algae, then don't change a thing, too many ferts will give you algae problems if your plants can't keep up due to lack of light.

and no chemical will replace a waterchange.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Your lucky bamboo and Mondo grass isn't truly aquatic. The mondo will rot submerged and will do best if you pot it and put on the window sill. Lucky bamboo shouldn't have the leaves under water either.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Natural light from the window, you should not let the aquarium. There could be a green haze. Nevertheless, good luck.


----------



## Eric580 (Dec 14, 2013)

My plants are doing well,so I guess I don't need extra fertilizer. The bamboo and mondo grass have been in the tank a few months and are doing ok.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Eric580 said:


> My plants are doing well,so I guess I don't need extra fertilizer. The bamboo and mondo grass have been in the tank a few months and are doing ok.


Susankats info is spot on.The mondo is not an aquarium plant and will not thrive.


Mondo Grass (Ophiopogon japonica)

Same for the bamboo,only the roots should be in the water.
You are probly best off without ferts if you don't have enough light to drive the plant to need more than what the aquarium already provides.Some simple plants are anacharis,anubias ,wisteria,hornwort or java moss.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

It doesn't sound like you need any more ferts than what you are currently doing. If you wanted to replace the liquid fert you are using once you are done with that bottle, I would recommend a powdered fert that will provide more than your current stuff, cost you about the same, and last you for a few years.

Go here: Planted Aquarium Fertilizer - Dry Fertilizers, Dry Fertilizers, , , Planted Aquarium Fertilizer - Macro Micro Nutrient Mix, Macro Micro Nutrient Mix, Instructions in how to use are on their website.

Lastly, water changes should never be avoided for any reason. A 10g tank takes less than 10min, maybe 5, to drain down 50% and refill.


----------

